# How to Change "Your Name's Kindle" in the Notification Bar



## airmaxx23 (Jun 15, 2011)

I haven't seen this posted but if you want to change the text that displays your name's Kindle that appears in the top left of your screens here's how to do it.

Log into the Amazon website and go to Your Account in the top right. Scroll down to Digital Content and select Manage Your Kindle then click on Manage Your Devices. Now press edit and change the text to whatever you want, you can remove your name as well. Once you're done press "update" and close your browser. Now go to your Kindle and pull down the notification bar to access your quick controls and press Sync, the text in the top left will be changed.


----------



## gohamstergo (Nov 12, 2011)

cool find, thanks


----------



## Andrew C (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you!!! I've been wanting to do this but couldn't figure it out.


----------



## GotMurph84 (Jul 9, 2011)

So I made the change...but I liked the way 'kindle' was in orange. Guess once you edit it you can't get it back to orange.


----------

